# Bios erkennt SSD nicht?



## TheGhost5583 (15. Januar 2012)

Hallo,

ich hab mir zwei SSDs gekauft, eine für mein Laptop und eine für mein PC, mein Laptop hat die SSD gleich erkannt, die andere SSD hab ich in mein PC eingebaut, der erkennt die SSD aber nicht, hab die SSD wieder ausgebaut und in laptop eingebaut, wie gehabt, beide SSD werden von Laptop erkannt, also wird die SSD nicht defekt sein und muss wohl an mein Mainboard liegen, hab die neuste BIOS version drauf.

Mainboard:
ASUSTeK Computer Inc. - Motherboards- ASUS Crosshair II Formula

ACPI BIOS Revision 2607

SSD:
Force Series


----------



## ΔΣΛ (15. Januar 2012)

> NVIDIA nForce®780a SLI™ Chipset


Das ist aber schlecht, weil :
Keine TRIM Unterstützung !
nForce Chipsatz keine SSDs unterstützen, weiß ich aus eigener Erfahrung weil mein alter ZweitPC auch einen nForce Chipsatz hatte(790i), konnte ich zwar Windows7 drauf installieren aber der PC stützte immer nach einiger Zeit ab.


----------



## TheGhost5583 (16. Januar 2012)

danke für deine antwort und Information


----------



## mojoxy (16. Januar 2012)

Also dass Trim evtl. nicht geht kann ich mir ja vorstellen, aber dass das MB das SSD gar nicht erkennt finde ich schon sehr verwunderlich. Hast du dazu ne Quelle, oder zumindest ne Begründung (und "Ne ist nicht" gilt hier nicht als Grund )?


----------



## TheGhost5583 (17. Januar 2012)

wenn ich wüsste woran es liegt, hät ich nicht nach gefragt 

ich hab kein schimmer 

auf mein beiden Laptops werden beide SSDs erkannt nur mein MidiTower mag nicht, hab alle andere HDDs abgeklemmt, hab alle SATA Anschlüsse Probiert, der will die einfach nicht haben, hab sogar AHCI im BIOS eingestellt, da erkennt  das MB dann nicht mal mehr die HDDs und BIOS hab ich nochmal nach gesehen ist noch das alte drauf. Update geht nicht weil ASUS nur mist macht, windoof sagt mir dass das update Tool keine winddof anwendung ist und über FDD und DOS mach ich das nicht, das mir zu riskannt, das was schief läuft.


----------



## Fallguy (17. Januar 2012)

Schonmal versucht von der Windows 7 CD zu booten? dort kann man glaub ich noch vorm aufsetzen des Systems Treiber für die Platte/SSD installieren.


----------



## GrimReaper1908 (17. Januar 2012)

TheGhost5583 schrieb:


> und über FDD und DOS mach ich das nicht, das mir zu riskannt, das was schief läuft.



Aber gerade die Windowsversion ist doch die, bei der eher was schief geht


----------



## mojoxy (17. Januar 2012)

TheGhost5583 schrieb:


> wenn ich wüsste woran es liegt, hät ich nicht nach gefragt


Damit meinte ich auch eher Triceratops, denn er hat je die Aussage gemacht.

Ansonsten kann ich dir auch nur mal empfehlen ein BIOS Update zu machen. Über DOS ist normal und wenn du dich an die Anleitung hältst (zur Not halt ausdrucken), ist ein Fehler so gut wie ausgeschlossen (gegen Stromausfall, ist man leider nur meiner USV sicher ).

Wird das SSD nur im BIOS nicht erkannt, oder erkennt auch die Windowsinstallation es nicht? Hatte das selbst schon mal, das im BIOS nichts erkannt wird, ich aber ohne Probleme Windows installieren und booten konnte.


----------



## TheGhost5583 (17. Januar 2012)

Windoof XP und 7 CD finden beide auch die platte nicht.

Windoof geht ja auch nur danach was im BIOS steht oder nicht?!


----------



## Fallguy (18. Januar 2012)

TheGhost5583 schrieb:
			
		

> Windoof XP und 7 CD finden beide auch die platte nicht.
> 
> Windoof geht ja auch nur danach was im BIOS steht oder nicht?!



Ja aber da wo du dann die Partitionen wählen kannst ist nochmal ein Button "Treiber installieren" wenn ich mich recht entsinne. Vielleicht dort manuell den Treiber laden.


----------



## Muetze (18. Januar 2012)

TheGhost5583 schrieb:


> Windoof XP und 7 CD finden beide auch die platte nicht.
> 
> Windoof geht ja auch nur danach was im BIOS steht oder nicht?!


 
In der Regel ist das so, ausgenommen sind hotpluggeräte (SATA, USB, ESATA) Kannst auch im laufenden Betrieb ne Sataplatte anklemmen und windoof erkennt die.

Schlagt mich jetzt ruhig wenn ich falsch liege aber bezog sich das SDD-Problem mit Nvidia Board nicht nur auf Samsungssds? ok und die SandForce Platten ^^ also knapp 80% aller Platten kommen mit dem strangen halbscharigen AHCI-Modus im Bios ned klar.


----------



## TheGhost5583 (18. Januar 2012)

hat auch nicht funktioniert


----------



## Muetze (18. Januar 2012)

was haste den probiert? 

bis jetzt gehts ja nur drum wieso es nicht geht


----------



## TheGhost5583 (18. Januar 2012)

das ist eine SSD mit SandForce SF-2281 Chipsatz, sogar der neuste wenn ich mich nicht täusche 

naja überall wird geschrieben das man AHCI im BIOS an machen sollte bei SSDs um die Lebensdauert zu verlängern.


----------



## Muetze (18. Januar 2012)

Ähm virallen steiggert das die performanse der platte enorm xD


----------

